# CEJ Mikrometer holder



## fernballan (Mar 1, 2018)

Sorry to bore you with my fetish for CE Johansson Tools


----------



## Ray C (Mar 1, 2018)

No problem.  We understand.  -Very nice mics!

I just consolidated all the shop mics to a single type and brand and am very happy that I did.

Ray


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 1, 2018)

Those Johanssons are the real thing!
Would yo be able to show us some pics with each in use?
Please...

Daryl
MN


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 2, 2018)

Beautiful stuff, Robert!  Be careful, or we will find your honey hole!  I would love a set of CEJ imperial gage blocks, old ones in great shape, and the accessory kit to go with them.


----------



## fernballan (Mar 2, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> Beautiful stuff, Robert!  Be careful, or we will find your honey hole!  I would love a set of CEJ imperial gage blocks, old ones in great shape, and the accessory kit to go with them.


I would like a gage block labeled with ford.There is some history there. Then Johansson was hired by henry ford


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 2, 2018)

Yes, Henry Ford bailed out CEJ when he was not getting anywhere, and he soon had more business than he could handle.  A Ford set would be cool, but in this country the collectors have already picked up most all of them.  The ones in Europe are almost all metric, which is really not a problem even here.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 2, 2018)

YUPP top shelf tool maker. Still some Ford ones come up but be ready people think there solid gold. Good choice , I like Lufkin machinist tools and the od green ones , I have up to 12" but not all . At least half are tho.


----------



## fernballan (Mar 2, 2018)

I have not seen any in metric with ford stamp


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 3, 2018)

Correct.  I believe all the metric ones will be marked CEJ.  I would be happy with a nice set of those...


----------



## fernballan (Mar 4, 2018)




----------

